# HAP 4.5i - BLOCK LOAD



## ahmedff (6 أكتوبر 2010)

لمن يريد برنامج hap اخر اصدار حصلت عليه من شركة كارير كهدية -اصلي من الشركة نفسها

واحب ان اشارك فيه لمن يريد الاستفاده منه وخصوصا للذين يعملون في التصميم designers 
هذا البرنامج معتمد من اشري ومن كثير من ال authorities 
في دول الخلببج


----------



## mohsen1744 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اين البرنامج اخى العزيز


----------



## حسام محمد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

وين البرنامج يا اخي الكريم 
نحن بالانتظار


----------



## ahmedff (6 أكتوبر 2010)

سوف ارفعه - الصبر مفتاح الفرج
132mb


----------



## ahmed bary (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت ياأخي ترفق معه كود التفعيل اذا سمحت


----------



## جسر الأمل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

132 mp...

ستكون في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

بالانتظار...وريثما ترفعه...ندعو لك بكل خير


----------



## shad0w (7 أكتوبر 2010)

We are waiting it and you to upload it with passion,
Thanks in advance...


----------



## amr fathy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

نحن فى انتظارك


----------



## M.Ghareb (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم ونحن فى انتظارك


----------



## ahmedff (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*http://rapidshare.com/files/423966689/HAP_4.5i_-_BLOCK_LOAD.rar*

http://rapidshare.com/files/423966689/HAP_4.5i_-_BLOCK_LOAD.rar


----------



## aati badri (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ahmedff قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/423966689/hap_4.5i_-_block_load.rar


 شكرا
ولكن هناك مشكلة


----------



## aati badri (9 أكتوبر 2010)

Home
Rapids
My RapidShare
RapidTools
RapidShare AG
Help
*Welcome to RapidShare!*

Access your files worldwide! Store large files online and access them wherever you are and whenever you want to. Share your data with your friends, colleagues or family - quickly and comfortably with just one click! RapidShare anti-waiting style as you love it...


*Your Browser is no longer supported. Please upgrade to a newer Webbrowser!*

It appears you don't have the newest version of supported web browser, see below for browsers that are supported.
Chrome Firefox Opera Safari IE8 





*Support*

support text+nummer

*RapidShare AG* Gewerbestrasse 6 6330 Cham Switzerland *Tel.:* +41 41 748 78 88_(Not for Support!)_ *Fax:* +41 41 748 78 99 [email protected] Route map 






*Eliminate annoying waiting with RapidPro!*

50GB secured storage, 150GB traffic / 30 days, no expiration of traffic, no waiting times before downloads, verification and license manager (coming soon)
Learn more about RapidPro


<LI class=pros>*All advantages at a glance*

We at RapidShare the Anti-Waiting Company do whatever we can to eliminate useless waiting! As a registered user, you enjoy a lot of benefits and have shorter waiting times!
All advantages at a glance

<LI class=whyrapidshare>*What are the benefits of RapidShare?*

We offer easy back-ups and the transfer of large files to a supersized hard drive, that is accessible from anywhere in the world. Have a look at what RapidShare can do for you and get inspired!
RapidShare case studies

*Easy file- and folder management*

Comfortably manage all your files and folders in your personal, secure RapidShare area "_My RapidShare_".
More about My RapidShare


*Create your free account*

Register free of charge and with no obligations to enjoy the advantages of RapidShare, the _Anti-Waiting Company_. The registration process is quick and easy.
Username: Email: Confirm email: Password: 


*easy* Confirm password: I have read and agree to the *terms and conditions.* Register now 



<LI class=my-rapidshare>*My RapidShare*

You currently have ###rapids### Rapids and ###used### MB used storage. For an overview of your profile and your personal settings go here:
My RapidShare

<LI class=lounge>*Anti-Waiting Lounge*

As a RapidPro user you have exclusive access to our Anti-Waiting Lounge. Here we regularly present you new games and entertainment to sweeten annoying waiting times.
Play now

<LI class=send-rapids>*Send Rapids to a friend*

Do you want to send Rapids to a friend? That's easy: all you need is your friend's public ID.
Send Rapids to a friend

*File management via drag 'n' drop*

Drag your data directly from the file manager into your folders or LinkLists. Fast & easy - anti-waiting style!
Learn more


*Is this your first time here?*

Welcome ! We have prepared a short tour for you. Come and have a look at the most important features and benefits you have with your new RapidShare account.









Copyright © 2010 by RapidShare AG. All rights reserved

News|
Reseller|
Privacy Policy|
Terms of use|
Imprint|
*HTML5*







Open Uploader Close Uploader 

Filename
Size
Upload Status
Directory
Clear




Your current Uploads: *0*
Average upload speed: *-*
Time left: *-*


----------



## ahmedff (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*جاري الرفع على 4shared.com*

جاري الرفع على 4shared.com


----------



## M.Ghareb (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم 
ومشكور أخى الكريم
ولكن بالفعل هناك مشكلة فى التحميل
وعلى أى حال جعل الله هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedff (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*البرنامج تم تقطيعه الى خمسة أجزاء*

البرنامج تم تقطيعه الى خمسة أجزاء
بسم الله الجزاء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/_a48FhbY/AAAApart1.html


----------



## ahmedff (9 أكتوبر 2010)

part 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/d4ND3sjO/AAAApart2.html


----------



## ahmedff (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*part 3*

part 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/5JAoOAvK/AAAApart3.html


----------



## ahmedff (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*part4*

part 4
http://www.4shared.com/file/dyfbGesc/AAAApart4.html


----------



## ahmedff (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*part 5*

part 5 
http://www.4shared.com/file/gG4bbrIk/AAAApart5.html
والاخير
no pass


----------



## شلدون (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم البرنامج يطلب الكود


----------



## ahmedff (10 أكتوبر 2010)

البركة في الشباب اصحاب الخبرة في السوفتوير يوفروا patc او crack


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (10 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you but what about customer no. and authorization code


----------



## ibraessa (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز البرنامج يطلب كلمة مرور افيدونا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Ali_haya (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مش بيشتغل على ويندوز 7


----------



## العمروسي 2009 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*ياريت ياأخي ترفق معه كود التفعيل اذا سمحت*​


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخى لكن يرجى مراجعة الروابط لانها لا تعمل


----------



## العمروسي 2009 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

يـاريـت يـا جماعــة كــود التفعيل


----------



## حسام محمد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت يكون في شرح بالعربي للبرنامج 
والف شكر


----------



## احمد صلصه (22 ديسمبر 2010)

فين الباسورد يا كبير


----------



## يحيى شحاتة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

البرنامج معايا من فترة و ستبته على النظام عندى windows - 7
ولكن يطلب الباسوورد بتاعه و ده بييجى من كاريير 
حد يفيدنا يا جماعة و يفكلنا الباسوورد ده 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## Ayman A Mohamed (1 مايو 2011)

I installed the software, but still ask for customer number and authorization code Has any body find it, if so, please post it on the site. Gazakom Allah Khairan


----------



## كامل طارق (2 مايو 2011)

اخي العزيز
ياريت ترفعه على موقع اخر غير الرابد شير مع شكري الجزيل لجهودك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mah_safy (2 مايو 2011)

ارجو من الاخ العزيز رفع سرح البرنامج ولو علي مشروع بسيط لكي تكتمل الفائدة وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## hema87 (7 مايو 2011)

محتاج شرح تفصيلي للبرنامج - لو تكرمتم


----------



## mah_safy (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً علي هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mah_safy (9 مايو 2011)

where are customer number and authorization code please


----------



## محب الحرمين (9 مايو 2011)

انا بصراحة جبت الكراك الان بس مش هقدر احطه لانه حق من حقوق شركتي انا اسف جدا اعذروني


----------



## احمد الزاكر (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع المهم للغاية لكثير من المهندسين بس يا ريت تقولنا ازاى نقدر نفعل البرنامج دة م *thank you but what about customer no. and authorization code*​
ع العلم ان البرنامج بيطلب مننا


----------



## mohamed alhmad (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## سمبر زكى (16 يوليو 2011)

authorization codes required.FOR HAP 5I


----------



## moamar_1970 (17 يوليو 2011)

Dear Brother
Thank you for uploading such prog.

I need the customer number and authorization code
how can i get them kindly advice in this regards
if to contact Carrier, so which email or phone to call

thank you in advance


----------



## aymansafaga (22 نوفمبر 2012)

برنامج رائع بس ياريت ياأخي ترفق معه كود التفعيل اذا سمحت


----------



## شرشر الجديد (1 ديسمبر 2012)

للاسف البلوك لود عايز الرقم السري اعمل اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ali&anas (21 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور ان شاء الله يعمل


----------



## ali&anas (21 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير ماوجدناشئ


----------

